# could dowith some help guys



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I need to shift some weight im currently 6 foot and 16st 7. I have joined the gym but i have recently had an acl reconstruction so whatever i do needs to be gentle on my knees for a couple of months. Advice on diet would be helpful as well

cheers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cut out alcohol.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

As above, alcohol is the big one not just because it's full of stealth calories, but When you drink alcohol, it’s broken down into acetate (basically vinegar), which the body will burn before any other calorie you’ve consumed or stored, including fat or even sugar.

Also it lowers your inhibitions so you are more likely to give in to cravings and snack, so really the damage alcohol does it three fold

1) Full of calories (300 per pint).
2) Prevents fat burn.
3) Lowers your will power.

As for exercise there are loads of people who will give loads of advice however the two main exercises that really strip the fat are running and swimming. Due to your knee i'd advise swimming just using your arms (your legs are only 20% of a swimming stroke anyway).

Only other thing i would recommend is to having a balanced diet and watch the carbs, for every 1g of carbs you consume it will absorb 3g of water so you'll feel bloated and puffy. Don't cut them out, just be conscious of them and try to consume your daily carb intake in the morning/lunch time.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

well guys i have decided to cut alcohol and see what happens to befair i did not drink much anyway9coulnt face the kids the next day lol). i think the balanced diet will prove the hardest bit for me.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

P4ULT said:


> well guys i have decided to cut alcohol and see what happens to befair i did not drink much anyway9coulnt face the kids the next day lol). i think the balanced diet will prove the hardest bit for me.


A balanced diet is easy to achieve, so long as you have the will power for the first month, then it just becomes the norm and you start enjoying foods you previously didn't. It's really about retraining your tastebuds.

I dropped from almost 18 stone down to 12 so am speaking from experience.

Oh and also do some weight lifting, weight loss is great, but if you want to look good you need some shape, otherwise you'll lose weight but still be soft.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was probably 19.5 stone now 13.75 stone so if you need any help :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> A balanced diet is easy to achieve, so long as you have the will power for the first month, then it just becomes the norm and you start enjoying foods you previously didn't. It's really about retraining your tastebuds.
> 
> I dropped from almost 18 stone down to 12 so am speaking from experience.
> 
> Oh and also do *some weight lifting*, weight loss is great, but if you want to look good you need some shape, otherwise you'll lose weight but still be soft.


I need to do some but with my dodgy leg doing anything is a struggle.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

good results guys. i did get down to 14 st 7 but got lazy after i bust my knee as i couldnt do a lot.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

well guys i have started. ill use this thread to keep a record.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

jimmy669966 said:


> Only other thing i would recommend is to having a balanced diet and watch the carbs, for every 1g of carbs you consume it will absorb 3g of water so you'll feel bloated and puffy. Don't cut them out, just be conscious of them and try to consume your daily carb intake in the morning/lunch time.


Agree with the alcohol bit although the occasional glass (single) of red wine won't hurt.

With regard to carbs and timing, please don't get too hung up about the timing of them. The important bit is that you need to be 'burning' more calories than you consume. If you need 3000 calories each day to stay at your current weight then if every day you eat 2500 calories, you WILL lose 1lb per week regardless of when you eat your carbs. Remember, food takes hours to digest and get broken down so it's not a massive issue when weight loss is the goal and you are tracking things properly.

As for the knee, I've got dodgy knees too and find the bike is a lot gentler on them rather than running which batters them.

What's your experience level in the gym? Have you lifted weights before or is it just cardio work you've done?

Matt


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would recommend green tea with lemon as it tastes a shade better, full of anti oxidants and increases your metabolism helping to burn more. Reduce the carb intake and try eating more protien to keep you fuelled for longer. Carbs after like dinner are never food as your less active and then when you sleep your body harbours the fat. Try and cut out table salt and replace with rock salt when necessary as salt helps to water and fat. 
Trying to help my sister loose some too not easy but consistency is key. Cycling or even rowing shouldn't be too bad on your knee. Good luck mate


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Bit of an update guys im down to 16 2 now


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rowing machine i find has low resistance and helped me or walking at decent pace, and eat more often but smaller amounts


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

P4ULT said:


> Bit of an update guys im down to 16 2 now


Nice work, I bet you can tell already too?

Out of interest, What have you been doing to lose the timber?


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Been goin to the. Gym and eating better.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

15st 11 still going chaps


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good for you! I had my acl done as well, hamstring graft surgery and my donor knee is apparently more unstable than the originally injured one! The first six months were tricky but three years on Im back to normal- I take glucosamine every day, it's worth considering.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

7months on now still feel it but it's getting there. What does the glucosamine achieve. My biggest problem is my job requires a lot of kneeling down.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Still going guys down to 15st 3 now.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

That's about 1.5 stone lost?
Keep up the good work.

Keep us posted.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

alipman said:


> That's about 1.5 stone lost?
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Will do. I forgot I put it on here but it proves very useful for keeping a record


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Still plugging away down to 14st 4 now


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

do what i did. iam 6ft4 and was 20 stone, 4 months later iam now 15 and a half stone.

All i have done is completely cut out the following.

Tea
coffee
Sugar
choccy bars
bread

Ive stuck to around 2000 cals roughly per day. Instead of bread i have wholemeal wraps, and instead of drinking tea all i drink is water and lots of it.

I weigh out my breakfast in the morning depending what it is. And for my morning break i eat 6 cherry tomatoes and a hand full of peanuts (unsalted). Lunch i have wraps and a peace of fruit and tea i have anything i want as long as it's cooked healthy. Cut out deserts if you feel like it but if you want stick to one a week.

I havn't had any cheat days which i think is why i've lost what i have. Will power is up massively and its all down to the water.

Not one beer either.

Oh and apart from a few shutdowns i've not done one bit of cardio or set foot in a gym.

ooops just read full thread and you seem to know what is what  good work.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what makes the water such a good part


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

chrisc said:


> what makes the water such a good part


for me, drinking water helps me keep on the straight and narrow, with me drinking water more than i eat it sort of reminds me to eat healthy at the same time. Not saying it's for everyone but for me it's changed my life and how i think about food. Plus drinking plenty of water is key to a good diet and weight loss. Even on nights out ill have still water and lemon and i don't miss alcohol at all.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

For me water fills me up and stops me snacking. I havent managed to cut out the bad stuff completely but I do keep to eating healthily.


----------

